# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Masonlarin TÖrkiyedeki YÖzleri

## axuliuma

MASONLARIN TüRKİYEDEKİ YüZLERİ 

İşte yıllarca TüRK petrollerini elinde tutan mason. Bunlar Atanın ölümü ile su yüzüne çıktılar..

Atatürk Mason doktorlar tarafındanğmı zehirlendi?

*Masonluk her ne kadar bir sosyal kulüp , bir dernek gibi gösterilse de, Siyonizmğin önemli organlarından birisidir.*  

Türkiyeğde masonluk asırlardır tartışılan bir konudur. Masonlar kendilerini sıradan bir sosyal kulüp gibi gösterirler. üeşitli sosyal etkinlikler düzenleyerek halkın ve yöneticilerin ilgi ve sevgisini kazanmaya çalışırlar. Oysa masonluk Tanrı inancını reddeden, din ahlakına ve dindarlara karşı cephe alan kapalı bir sosyal oluşumdur.

Mason kelimesi sözlük anlamında duvarcı veya duvar işçisi anlamına gelmektedir. Pergel, önlük, gönye gibi duvarcı aletleri masonluğun simgeleridir. 

ülkemizde masonluk 4 dönem olarak kendisini göstermiştir:

1- 18. yüzyıldan 1909ğa (Meşrutiyet öncesine) kadar olan dönem,

2- 1909-1935 arasındaki dönem,

3- 1935-1948 arasındaki dönem,

4- 1948ğden günümüze kadar olan dönem.

Masonluğun dünya tarihinde ilk kez M. ü. 3500-3000 yıllarında ortaya çıktığı ileri sürülmüştür. Bu tarihlerde Menfisğte ortaya çıkarılan bir tapınaktaki hiyeroglif yazılarında ve taş kabartmalarda masonluğa ilişkin gelenek, simge ve çalışma yöntemleri üstüne kanıtlar bulunduğu ileri sürülür. üte yandan bazı kaynaklara göre ise masonluk M. ü. 970-931 tarihlerinde egemenlik süren kral Süleyman döneminde ortaya çıkmıştır. Kral Süleyman Kudüsğte bir tapınak yapmasını Surğlu Hiram adlı mimardan ister. Tapınağın yapılması sırasında Hiramğın çalışanlar için kurduğu çırak, kalfa, usta, üstat gibi dereceler, iş düzeni ve örgütlenmesi bugünkü masonluğun benimsediği aşama sırası ve bazı ahlak ilkelerinin oluşmasında yol gösterici olmuştur. 

18. yüzyıl başında Avrupağda tarih sahnesine çıktıktan 20 yıl kadar sonra İstanbulğda masonluk kendisini göstermeye başladı. 1738ğde İstanbulğun Galata semtinde ilk mason locası kuruldu. 1789 Fransız İhtilaliğnden hemen sonra Padişahın emriyle İstanbulğda faaliyetlerine son verildi. Daha sonra Halep, İzmir ve Selanikğte mason locaları kuruldu. Bu kez Padişahın emriyle sadece gayrimüslimler ve yabancı uyrukluların bu localara üye olabilmesi koşulu getirildi. Ancak 18. yüzyılın sonlarında müslüman asıllı olanlar da bu localara katılabiliyordu. Bilinen ilk müslüman asıllı mason üelebi Mehmet Efendiğnin oğlu Said üelebiğdir. İlk ulusal mason locasının Orhaniye Locası olduğu kabul edilir. Daha sonra kurulan localardan en kayda değer olanı ise Ser Locasığdır. Osmanlı sultanlarından Padişah 5. Murat, kardeşleri şehzade Kemalettin Efendi ve şehzade Nurettin Efendi, Sadrazam Tunuslu Hayrettin Paşa, Sadrazam Koca Mustafa Reşit Paşa, Sadrazam Keçecizade Fuat Paşa, Sadrazam Mithat Paşa, Sadrazam Ahmet Vefik Paşa, Sadrazam Talat Paşa bu locaya girmişlerdir.

Araştırmacı-yazar İlhami Soysalğa göre 33 yıl Osmanlığyı başarılı bir şekilde yöneten Sultan Abdülhamitğe İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti tarafından 1908ğde Meşrutiyet zorla kabul ettirilmiş ve 1909ğda tahttan indirilip hapsedilmiş, daha sonra da sürgüne gönderilmiştir. O dönemlerde İttihat ve Terakkiğnin bütün önde gelenleri birer masondur.

1935 yılında mason liderlerinden bir grup kendilerine destek verilmesi için Atatürkğün huzuruna çıkarlar. Atatürk kısa bir görüşmeden sonra bu mason ileri gelenlerini huzurundan kovar. Mason liderleri bunu unutamazlar ve Atatürk ve ülke aleyhine faaliyetlere girişmek isterler. 10 Ekim 1935ğte Atatürkğün emriyle tüm mason locaları kapatılmış ve bu localar mal varlıklarının tamamını yönetiminde yine masonların bulunduğu Halkevleriğne devretmişlerdir. Atatürkğün ifadesine göre ğmason locaları kökü dışarda zararlı birer dernekğ oldukları nedeniyle kapatılmışlardır. Atatürk 10 Kasım 1938ğde vefat ettiğinde mason doktoru tarafından zehirlendiği haberleri gazetelerde geniş şekilde yer alır. Masonlar faaliyetlerine Halkevleriğnde gizli gizli devam etmişlerdir. 

Masonların bu uyku dönemi Atatürkğün ölümünden sonra sona erer. 5 şubat 1948ğde İsmet İnönüğnün emri ve Başbakan Celal Bayarğın desteğiyle mason locaları tekrar faaliyetlerine başlarlar. 7 İstanbul, 2 Ankara ve 1 İzmirğde olmak üzere 10 mason locası kurulur.

Adnan Menderesğin Demokrat Parti iktidarında 33. derece mason Ahmet Salih Korur partide önemli bir konuma gelmiş ve devlet yönetiminde birçok isteklerini gerçekleştirme fırsatı bulmuşlardır. Ancak ezanın tekrar Arapça okunmaya başlamasının ardından bir grup mason milletvekili Demokrat Partiğden istifa etmişlerdir. Böylece Menderes ve arkadaşlarının idam sehpasına gidiş süreci de başlamıştır.

1951 yılında Prof. Dr. Mim Kemal üke tarafından ilk defa ğTürk Mason Dergisiğ yayınlanmaya başlamış, masonlar arasında iletişim bu şekilde sağlanmaya çalışılmıştır. 28 Ocak 1951ğde Türkiye Büyük Mahfili kurularak İstanbul, Ankara ve İzmirğdeki tüm localar bu merkeze bağlanmıştır. 1 Nisan 1957ğde masonlar kendi anayasalarını hazırlamışlar ve ğHür ve Kabul Edilmiş Türkiye Masonları Büyük Locasığ nı kurdular. Bu dönemde yine Demokrat Parti iktidarında mason localarının kapatılması Büyük Millet Meclisiğnin Demokrat Partili nilletvekilleri tarafından reddedilmiştir. Masonlar yine bu dönemde birçok gazete ve yazar kadrosu oluşturmuşlardır.

27 Mayıs 1960 ihtilalinden sonra birçok mason Milli Birlik Komitesi üyesi subaylar tarafından gözaltına alınmışlar, ancak ihtilalden sonra kurulan hükümetteki masonların baskısıyla serbest bırakılmışlardır. Bu dönemde MBK.ğnin en etkili generallerinden Orgeneral Fahri üzdilek, Orgeneral Refik Tulga ve hükümette görev alan bakanlardan 14ğü masondur.

1964 yılında Türkiye masonları ikiye bölündü. Ancak bu sözde bölünmeden güçlenerek çıktılar. 1976ğda mason localarının kapatılması teklifi yine meclis gündemine taşındı, ancak TBMM bu teklifi yine reddetti.

1980 ihtilalinden sonra yeni bir yapılanma içine giren masonlar 1989 yılında ğüağdaş Kardeşlik ve Dayanışma Derneğiğ adı altında ilk kadın mason derneklerini kurdular. 2002 yılındaki resmi rakamlara göre Türkiyeğde 1800 kadın mason bulunmaktadır.

1997 yılında mason mabetlerinde çekilen gizli kamera görüntüleri ulusal bir televiyon kanalında gösterilerek masonlar deşifre edilmiş, günlerce basında tartışma konusu olmuştur. Bu görüntülerde masonluğa aday olan üç kişinin ğDüşünce Odasığ na gözleri kapalı olarak alınmaları, bu ayindeki kılıçlar, çekiçler, bir keçinin kurban edilerek kanının içilmesi ve masonların giydikleri tuhaf giysiler uzun süre hafızalardan silinmemiştir.

Bugün itibariyle masonlar iki büyük locanın etkisi altındadır. İstanbulğun Beyoğlu semtinde bulunan ğHür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Derneğiğ 18.000 üyesi ve 150 mason locası ile en büyük grubu oluşturmaktadır. Yine İstanbulğun Tepebaşı semtinde bulunan ğüzgür Masonlar Derneğiğ de 2500 üyeli bir mason kulübü durumundadır. ülkemizde her yıl ortalama olarak 600 kişi bu localara üye olmaktadır.

PETROL VE MASONLUK

üok eskiden beri duyar ve söyleriz: ğTürkiyeğde petrol var ama çıkarttırmıyorlar. Dış güçler izin verip de petrolümüzü çıkartabilsek dünyanın en zengin ülkesi olurdukğ diye. İşte Türkiyeğnin petrol dosyasını yeniden açıyor, ilgili ve yetkililerin görüşlerini burada açıklıyoruz.

PETROL NEDİR?

Petrol oldukça eski çağlardan beri bilinen ve genellikle de ilk zamanlar aydınlatma ve ısınmada, daha sonraları ise dünyanın hemen tüm ülkelerinde enerji, otomotiv, temizlik ve ilaç endüstrilerinde hammadde olarak kullanılan, Latince kökenli ve petra (taş) ve oleum (yağ) sözcüklerinin birleşmesinden oluşan bir yeraltı kaynağı. 

CUMHURİYETİN İLK YILLARI

Atatürk ekonomik bağımsızlığımızın temini için, süratle petrolümüzü bulup işletmemizi emrediyor. Nitekim O'nun zamanında, bu işe dört elle sarılınıyor. 3 Kasım 1922ğde ğpetrol, neft ve havagazı arama izninin kimseye verilmeyeceğiğ kararı Meclisğten çıkarılıyor. 1924 ve 1925 yıllarında çoğunluğu yabancı kişi ve kuruluşlara ait petrol arama ve çıkarma ruhsatları feshediliyor. 1926 yılında 792 sayılı Petrol Kanunu çıkarılıyor. 1927 yılında Türkiye dahilindeki tüm petrol yataklarının tespiti ve işletmesi hakkı Türkiye İş Bankasığna veriliyor. 1933 yılında "Petrol Arama ve İşletme İdaresi" kuruluyor. 1934 yılında Trakya'da/Mürefte'de doğalgaz bulunuyor. 1935 yılında da MTA yani "Maden Tetkik ve Arama Enstitüsü" kuruluyor. 

1935 yılında mason liderlerinden bir grup kendilerine destek verilmesi için Atatürkğün huzuruna çıkarlar. Atatürk kısa bir görüşmeden sonra bu mason ileri gelenlerini huzurundan kovar. Mason liderleri bunu unutamazlar ve Atatürk ve ülkemiz aleyhine faaliyetlere girişmek isterler. 10 Ekim 1935ğte Atatürkğün emriyle tüm mason locaları kapatılmış ve bu localar mal varlıklarının tamamını yönetiminde yine masonların bulunduğu Halkevleriğne devretmişlerdir. Atatürkğün ifadesine göre ğmason locaları kökü dışarda zararlı birer dernekğ oldukları nedeniyle kapatılmışlardır. Atatürk 10 Kasım 1938ğde vefat ettiğinde mason doktoru tarafından zehirlendiği haberleri gazetelerde geniş şekilde yer alır. Masonlar faaliyetlerine Halkevleriğnde gizli gizli devam etmişlerdir. 5 şubat 1948ğde İsmet İnönüğnün emri ve Başbakan Celal Bayarğın desteğiyle mason locaları tekrar faaliyetlerine başlarlar. 

MİLLİ şEF YILLARI

Atatürkğün ölümünden sonra bir süre petrol arama ve işletmesi başarılı bir şekilde yapılmaya devam ediliyor. Tabii o yıllarda hem dünyada petrol ve ürünleri çok ucuz, hem de Türkiye petrole bu derece bağımlı değil. 

1940 yılında Maden Tetkik ve Arama Enstitüsüğnde Enver Necdet Egeran Jeoloji şube Müdürü olur. 1951 yılına kadar bu görevde kalan Egeran, uzun süre en üst masonluk derecesi olan ğBüyük üstadğ olarak Türkiye masonluğunu yönetmiştir. 

1951 yılında MTAğda Petrol Dairesiğnin kurulmasıyla Petrol Dairesi şube Müdürü olur. 1953-1956 yılları arasında ise Petrol Dairesi Reis Muavini olarak görev yapar. 1956ğda ise özel sektöre geçerek Mobilğin Türkiye müdürü yapılır ve 1968ğe kadar bu görevde kalır.

MENDERESğLİ YILLAR 

Adnan Menderesğin Demokrat Parti iktidarında 33. derece mason Ahmet Salih Korur partide önemli bir konuma gelmiş ve devlet yönetiminde birçok isteklerini gerçekleştirme fırsatı bulmuşlardır. Ancak ezanın tekrar Arapça okunmaya başlamasının ardından bir grup mason milletvekili Demokrat Partiğden istifa etmişlerdir. Böylece Menderes ve arkadaşlarının idam sehpasına gidiş süreci de başlamıştır. 

Türkiye'de 1953-54 yılları, petrol açısından dönüm yıllarıdır. Bu yıllarda bildiğimiz gibi Adnan Menderesğin başbakanlığında Demokrat Parti iktidardadır. 1955ğte tamamı devlete ait ğTürkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığığ (TPAO) kurulur. Ramanğda petrol bulunması ve Batmanğda ilk petrol rafinerisinin kurulması bu yıllarda olur. O yıllarda İran'da Musaddık rejimi iktidardadır. Musaddık İranğda petrolü millileştirir. 1954 yılında 6326 sayı ile Petrol Kanunu kabul edilir. Bu kanun ABD kökenli Elit Max Ball'a yaptırılmış ve TBMM'de kabul edilmiştir. Ancak bu, Türkiye'de petrol çıkarmak için değil, petrol üIKARMAMAK için yapılmış bir kanundur. Bu kanunun satır aralarına konan maddelerle, Türkiye'nin kuzeydoğusunda petrol araması yasak ediliyor ve milli şirket Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı da dahil her petrol şirketine, bir yılda sadece on (10) delik açma izni veriliyor. Böylece kendimize, kendi ülkemizde petrol aramayı yasaklıyoruz. İşte bu Petrol Kanunuğnun çıkarılmasında en büyük pay Enver Necdet Egeranğa ait. Egeranğın Mobilğin başında bulunduğu tarihlerde bu şirketin ülkemizde açtığı birçok petrol kuyusunun ğyeterli ve verimli petrol olmadığığ gerekçesiyle kapatılarak beton döküldüğü biliniyor. 

ELİT MAX BALL KİMDİR? 

Bildiğimiz gibi Amerikan Federal Rezerv Bankası, ABD'nin Merkez Bankası değildir. Aksine dünyanın 8-10 en büyük bankasının bir araya gelerek kurduğu bir bankadır. Bu banka 20. asrın başlarında ABD'nin parasını basma hakkına sahip olmuştur. Elit ise, işte bu bankalara da sahip olan, ırksal bir birliktelik göstermeyen, fakat belli bir inanca mensup olan insanların teşkil ettiği dinsel gruptur. Bu insanlar Musa dinine mensupturlar. üoğunluğunu Musevi Hazar Türkleri oluşturur. Bunların yaygın, bilinen tanımları Eskenazi'dir. İşte paranın sahibi, bankaların sahibi, büyük şirketlerin sahibi ve petrol şirketlerinin sahibi bu insanlar dini inançlarına göre dünyanın kendilerine vaad edildiğine inanıyorlar. şimdi yaptıkları ise, KüRESELLEşME adı altında milletleri köleleştirmek ve "Tek Dünya Devleti" ni kurmak. 

27 MAYIS DüNEMİ

27 Mayıs Devrimi idaresi zamanında görevlendirilen Sayın İhsan Güven'in petrol konusunda çok büyük hizmetleri olmuştur. İhsan Bey bir heyet hazırlayıp Amerika'ya göndermiştir. Heyetin görevi, derine yani 5-6 bin metreye inebilecek sondaj makinaları satın almak. Bütün uğraşılara rağmen ABD Elit'i, bu makinaların satışına izin vermiyor. Bu kez aynı heyet, aynı gaye için Sovyetlerğe gönderiliyor. 10 makina için anlaşmaya varılıyor. Makinalardan birisi geliyor. 27 Mayıs idaresinin görevden ayrılmasından sonra ise, diğer 9 makinanın gelmesi durduruluyor. Gerekçe; 'MAKİNALARIN SOLCU OLMASI'. (!) 

27 Mayıs 1960 ihtilalinden sonra birçok mason Milli Birlik Komitesi üyesi subaylar tarafından gözaltına alınmışlar, ancak ihtilalden sonra kurulan hükümetteki masonların baskısıyla serbest bırakılmışlardır. Bu dönemde MBK.ğnin en etkili generallerinden Orgeneral Fahri üzdilek, Orgeneral Refik Tulga ve hükümette görev alan 14 bakan masondur.

DEMİRELğLİ YILLAR

En uzun zaman görevde kalmış olan Süleyman Demirel Türkiye'nin zengin petrolünü biliyordu. İstanbul'da düzenlenen International Petrol ve Gaz Fuarığnda Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel yaptığı konuşmada 'Türkiye'de petrol aramacılığı yeterince yapılmamıştır. Gelişen teknolojiler kullanmalıyız. Türkiye'de petrol vardır' demektedir. Yine Demirelğin 1970ğli yıllarda başbakanlığı sırasında yaşanan kuyruk ve yokluk dönemlerinde söylediği ğTürkiyeğde petrol vardı da biz mi içtik?ğ sözleri de traji-komik bir gerçeği yansıtmaktadır.

12 EYLüL DüNEMİ 

Petrol kuzeydoğu Anadolu'da neredeyse yüzeyde akıyor. Bu bölge Hazar ve Kafkas petrollerinin uzantısı. Türk ulusuna bu bölgede yıllarca petrol aramak kanunla yasak edilmiş. Bu utanç verici, haince uygulama, ne yazık ki 1980 yılına kadar sürmüştür. 1980 sonrası, Enerji Bakanı olan Serbülent Bingöl beye telkin edilmek suretiyle, bu yasaklar petrol kanunundan çıkarılmıştır.

üZALğLI YILLAR

Turgut üzal ise başbakanlığı döneminde Prof. ültanır'in bir sorusu üzerine ğTürkiye'de bulunacak petrolün ve gazın bir önemi yoktur. İstediğimiz ülkelerden alırız.ğ demektedir. Yani ülkemizde petrolün çıkarılıp işletilmesinin ekonomik olmadığı, dışarıdan alınacak petrolün daha çok işimize yarayacağını ifade etmektedir.

VE ECEVİT

Ecevit'e gelince, Ecevitğin bir işçi liderine söylediği; "IMF'nin kucağına düşen istihdamı, yatırımı düşünemez." cümlesi herşeyi söylüyor. 1951'den itibaren eşi Rahşan Ecevit, bir yabancı petrol şirketinin hukuk bürosunda çalışıyor ve tercümeler yapıyor. O tarihten sonra da Bülent Ecevit'in bahtı açılıyor, yıldızı parlıyor. ünce 1954 yılında sonra 1957 yılında iki kez burslarla Amerika'ya götürülüyor. Gerisini biliyorsunuz; üalışma Bakanlığı, CHP Başkanlığı, Başbakanlık.

57. KOALİSYON HüKüMETİ

57. hükümetteki ANAPğlı Enerji Bakanı Cumhur Ersümerğin söylediği; "ülkemizde petrol yoktur. Dışa bağımlıyız. Bu bağımlılık gelecek yıllarda artarak devam edecek..." sözleri de petrol konusundaki gerçekleri (!) anlatmaya yetiyor.

1998 yılındaki Adana depreminden sonra Ceyhan'ın Soysali köyünde bir yurttaşımızın tarlasında petrol çıkmıştı. Daha sonra bu yurttaşımız, bir televizyon programında açıkladı. Kendisi TPAO yetkililerini ısrarla davet etmiş. Gelenler gönülsüz. Petrol olduğu resmen tesbit edilmiş. Uzun uğraşmalarından sonra kendisine verilen cevap; "Buralarda petrol arama imtiyazı Amerikalılara ait. Bir şey yapamayız. "

TPAO VERİLERİ

TPAO'nun kurulduğu günden bugüne kadar açtığı kuyu sayısı, kimilerine göre 2000, kimilerine göre 1600, kimilerine göre ise 1080. TPAO'nun açtığı bu kuyuların sadece bir kısmı arama sondajı. Diğer bir kısmı başka maksatlarla açılmış. TPAO'nun kurulduğu günden bu yana, ürettiği petrol aşağı yukarı 50 milyon ton. ABD'nin bir yılda açtığı kuyu sayısı 80.000. (Evet yanlış okumadınız seksen bin). 

Türkiye'nin yıllık petrol üretimi son rakamlara göre, aşağı yukarı 3,5 milyon ton. TPAO'nun elinde bazılarına göre 15, bazılarına göre de 18 sondaj makinası var. Bunların tamamı 3 bin metrenin altına inemiyor. O Rusya'dan gelen hala iş görüyorsa eğer, bu hesaba göre bir (1) derin sondaj makinası var demektir. Hemen hepsi de eski, yaşlı ve demode, yani kullanılamaz durumda. Romanya'nın ise 8000 delicisi var. Türkiyeğde yıllık sondaj sayısı hızla düşüyor. TPAO elinde bulunan ruhsatları, süratle Elit'in şirketlerine devrediyor. 



Bir normal sondajın masrafı 2 milyon dolar. Fakat sondaj denizde ya da derinlerde yapıldığı zaman bu rakam tabii yükseliyor. 1992 yılında 182 milyon dolar yurt içi yatırım yapılırken, her yıl bu rakam belirgin olarak düşmüş. 1998 yılında da 57 milyon dolara kadar inmiş. 2002 yılında öngörülen yatırım sadece 28 milyon dolar. 1995-99 yılları arasında sondaj için sadece 7 milyon dolar harcanmış. Yıllık ortalama bir milyon dolardan biraz fazla eder. Bu rakamlar traji-komik bir gerçeğin ifadesidir. 

TPAO yurt dışında karaparanın aklanma cenneti diye bilinen Jersey adalarında, TPIC diye bir şirket kurmuştur. Bununla yurt dışında petrol arama faaliyetlerine girişmişlerdir. Avusturalya'dan Mısır'a, Kazakistan'dan Pakistan'a varıncaya kadar bir sürü yerde sözde petrol aramışlar. 2000 yılı öncesine kadar yurt dışında harcadıkları para 870 milyon dolar. şimdiye kadar geri dönen para ancak 300 milyon dolar. Yani, 570 milyon dolar batmış. Bu rakamlar Ali Türkoğlu'na ait. Yani TPAO'nun eski yönetim kurulu başkanına. TPIC'in yurt dışı yatırımı 1994 yılında 78-79 milyon dolar. 1995'de bu meblağ 110 milyon dolar olmuş. Her yıl bu rakam düzenli olarak artmış, 1998 yılına gelindiğinde de 146 milyon dolar olmuş. Bu yetmezmiş gibi, elde bulunan bir kaç tane doğru dürüst delicilerin de, yurt dışı aramalarına tahsis edildiği biliniyor. 

Resmi rakamlara göre, TPAO'da 3900 küsur personel var. TPAO'da çalışan jeolog ve jeofizikçilerin maaşları 300 dolar ya da biraz daha fazla. En çok kazanan, aylık 750 dolar ücret kazanıyor. TPAO'nun kaliteli elemanları, yıllardan beri TPAO'yu terkediyorlar. Yurt dışında 5.000-10.000 dolara iş buluyorlar.

şimdi BP Doğu Karadeniz'de 8000 metreye inecek, iki kuyu açma projesini başlattı. Bu projede hisseler % 75 BP, % 25 TPAO olarak belirlenmiş. Halbuki 1980'den sonra düzeltilen petrol kanununda, petrol arayan yabancı şirkete denizde % 45, karada % 35 hak verilmişti.

En zengin petrol bölgelerimizden birisi olan Seyhan-Ceyhan-İskenderun Körfezi, yani üukurova'nın imtiyazı Amty Oil tarafından alınmış. 

TPAO'nun eski yönetim kurulu başkanı Ali Türkoğlu: ğTürkiye Petrolleri artık şu kararı verdi. Mutlaka majör petrol şirketleri ile birlikte hareket edecek" demektedir. TPAO'nun ülkemizde maliyetin düşük olduğu yerlerde dahi arama yapmamasının sebebi işte bu teslimiyetçi tavırdır.

NELER YAPILMALI- Birincisi ve en önemlisi TPAO'nun tek elden ve tam yetkili olarak yönetilmesidir. Arama, rafineri, depolama ve pazarlamanın hepsi TPAO'nun bünyesinde olmalıdır. Personel özendirilmeli kaliteye ve performansa göre prim verilmeli, petrol bulunduğunda katkı sahipleri bundan pay almalıdırlar. 

- TPAO'nun araştırma ve geliştirme ünitesi en son ve mükemmel teknikle donatılmalıdır. TPAO'ya tez elden yeni ve 6000 metreye inebilen sondaj makinaları alınmalıdır. 

- En büyük faktör ihtisas sahibi, çok iyi yetişmiş personeldir. Yani insan faktörü. üniversitelerden başlayarak jeolog, jeofizikçi ve petrol mühendisleri teorik olarak çok iyi yetiştirilmeli, fakat mutlaka arazide pratik olarak istihdam edilmelidirler. 

- Hepsinden önemlisi de uzaydan (uydu) arama metodlarının bir an önce kullanılmasını sağlamaktır. 

- TPIC denen bataklık hemen kapatılmalıdır.

- Petrolün kesin varlığı bilinen yerlerden başlamak üzere ivedilikle binlerce kuyu açılmalıdır.

Dr. ümit EMRE'nin "Türkiye'de Petrol Oyunları" söyleşisi

----------


## burhan44

mason mu arıyorsunuz işte size masonların tam listesi 1- topçular,popçular,arebeskçiler
2- artizler magazinciler mankenler 
3- boş aylak bankamatikçiler boş işlerin boş bakanları milletvekilleri şerefli ünüformayı giymiş bazı şerefsiz ruhsuz cesetler üretici olmayıp tüketenler sülükler
4- protokol resepsiyon dalkavukları tatil ha tatil diyen dangalaklar 
5-makyaj mlz satanlar kullananlar üretenler
6-%80 medya %90 gazete sahipleri
7- %80 yazarlar %90 şairler
8-aslını inkar eden icat cı olmıyan aç gezip tok sallanan asalaklar
9- baleciler pornocular teşhirciler
10- hırsızlığa rüşvete yalana dolana fırıldağa yönelen ve yöneltenler
11- katiller ve elinden ölmüş gafiller

----------


## anau

Kahramanlık ne yalnız bir yükseliş demektir, 
Ne de yıldızlar gibi parlayıp sönmemektir. 
ülmezliği düşünmek boşuna bir emektir; 
Kahramanlık: Saldırıp bir daha dönmemektir.
Sızlasa da gönüller düşenlerin yasından 
Koşaradım gitmeli onların arkasından. 
Kahramanlık: İçerek acı ölüm tasından 
İleriye atılmak ve sonra dönmemektir. 

Yırtıcılar az yaşar... Uzun sürmek doğanlık... 
Her ışığın ardında gizlidir bir karanlık; 
Adsız sansız olsa da, en büyük kahramanlık; 
Göz kırpmadan saldırıp bir daha dönmemektir.
Kahramanlık ne yalnız bir yükseliş demektir, 
Ne de güneşler gibi parlayıp sönmemektir. 
Bunun için ölüme bir atılış gerektir. 
Atıldıktan sonra da bir daha dönmemektir...

Gel arkadaş, gel seninle az dertleşelim:
Okuyarak hayat denen koca kitabı
Gönüldeki yaraları biraz deşelim.

Gömdüm kara topraklara melekten iyi,
Perilerden nazlı, güzel bir sevgiliyi.
Derin derin sızlıyor gönlümde yaram,
Bana artık her saadet olmuştur haram.

Beni sardı kefen gibi mazinin tülü,
Yere batsın bu toprakla bu korkunç mazi!
Orda çünkü sevgilimle sevgim gömülüğ
Hey arkadaş sözünü bil, hem kendine gel,
Bahtiyarlıklara olmaz ölümler engel.
Bir sevgili kızı senden aldıysa toprak
Bun a katlan, toprak için çünkü bu bir hak!

Hem yaratan, hem büyüten topraktır bizi,
üzerinde işitiriz ilk ninnimizi;
Fışkırttığı serin sular bize can verir;
Ormanları gönlümüze heyecan verir.

Hey arkadaş sende insaf duygusu yok mu?
Sana her şey veren, seni büyüten toprak
Senden bir tek kız aldıysa acaba çok mu?

Doğup ölmekğ Millet için bunlar bir hızdır,
Toprak bizim beşiğimiz, mezarımızdır.
Toprak bizim anamızdırğ İnsan yasına
Kapılarak nasıl söver öz anasına?

Hakikat ne şu göklerin derinliğinde,
Ne suların şairane serinliğindeğ
Aristonun mantığında zerresi yoktur,
Fisagorda, Eflatunda nebzesi yoktur.
MefkÃ»reler aleminde olunca kıtlık
Kafaların içerisinde başlar çıfıtlık:
Bir budala ğzulüm yeter!ğ diye haykırır,
Bir it çıkar ğproleterğ diye haykırır!

Bir hayvanda hakim olur cinsi heyecan,
Froyt denen yahudiye gider verir canğ
Kimi kördürğ Kendisine büyük gelir pek
Lenin denen o maskara vatansız köpekğ

O ne felsefe ne de ğdinğin ğhiçğinde,
O, toprağın asırlardan beri içindeğ
Hakikati bulmak için onu eşmeli,
Yükselmekten bir şey çıkmaz, derinleşmeliğ
Göğe doğru yükselenler bir gün yorulur,
Derinleşen hakikati toprakta bulur.
şu ne başı, ne de sonu olmıyan toprak
Gömdüğümüz vücutlardan gıda alarak
Bize hayat verir, bize tarih, mazi yaratır.
Mazi köhne kitap değil, şanlı bir satırğ

Mazi ırkın yarattığı çoksun bir seldir,
Mazi bizim alnımızı göğe yükseltir,
Geçmişlerin gecesinden ışık alırızğ

Bir düşünsen mazideki olan işleri
Hadisatın büyüklüğü seni şaşırtır.
İstersen gel yadedelim o geçmişleriğ

Kaynar elbet damarında halis Türk kanın,
Damarında çünkü kanı var ğAtilağnın,
Avrupanın her ırkından toplanan ordu
Onu Galya ovasında zorla durdurdu.

İradesi yenilmeden sinirle ete
Vatan için karısını bırakan ğMeteğ
Yasa için kardeşini öldüren ğüingizğ

Yeryüzünde bırakmadan küçücük bir iz
Geçip giden milyonlarca adsız kahraman,
Ki her biri bugün bize vermektedir şan,
Bu erlerin cisimleri toprakta kaldı,
Hangisini hangisinden üstün tutmalı?
Her birisi bu toprağın, bu ırkın malığ
ğTonyukukğun gizlenmiştir deha kanında,
Bismark onun at uşağı olmaz yanındağ

ğAlp Arslanğla ğKılıç Arslanğ şanlı bir fasıl
Avrupayı rezil eden ğYıldırımğğ Nasıl?

Düşünsene ne biçim bir kahraman erdir
Ankarada Yıldırımı eriten ğDemirğğ
Bu kadar mı? Bu saydığım ancak bir kaçı!
ğKaterinğle neler yaptı acaba ğBaltacığ?
Anafarta cephesinde kim durdu en son?
İlk dayağı kimden yedi kuduz Napolyon?

Sevdiğin kız şu toprağa eğer girdiyse,
Sen toprağı eskisinden fazla benimse.
Bil ki toprak ebediyen senin olmuştur.

Bu dünyada bizim bir genç kızı sevmemiz
Filhakika gayet doğru, hem de çok temiz
Bir gayedirğ Fakat bunun hududu dardırğ
Sevgiliden sevgili bir mefkÃ»re vardır.
Biz kız solar, yahut senin tükenir aşkın,
İnsan kalmaz uzun zaman neşeli, taşkınğ
Ya mefkÃ»re? Ebediyet onunla birdir,
Kişioğlu müebbeden ona esirdir.

En mukaddes iki ğVarğa böyle söversen,
Toprak ejder, mazi kanlı bir gece dersen,
İleriye bakamazsın, gözün kamaşır.
İstikbali kucağında bu mazi taşırğ
Arkasında olmasaydı şanlı bir mazi
Bu milletten çıkar mıydı bir büyükğGAZİğ?
Kara toprak yine bizden gıda almasa
Kalır mıydı aramızda türe yasa?
Mazi bizim atamızdır, toprak anamı,
Biri bizi yetiştirir, biri verir hız.
Bu toprağa nasıl dersin kara bir ölü
Ki bağrında bütün şanlı ecdat gömülü.

Yabancılar bir gün yine akın ederse,
Ve zaferi kendisine yakın ederse,
Sevgilimi aldı diye bu kara toprak
Tarihin ün meydanında uzun kalarak
O toprağın uğruna sen can vermez misin?

Bu maziyle bu toprağa küfürden sakın,
Kendine gel, iradeni üstüne takıl!
Savaşları, türeleri, yasalarıyla
Zaferleri, bozgunları, tasalarıyla
Mazi ırkın yarattığı bir şahesedirğ

Hey arkadaş, sapıtmışın, doğru yola gir;
Hakkı neyse ver maziyle kara toprağınğ
Onlar değil efsaneyle cansız bir yığın!

Bu ikisi ebediyen kutlanacaktırğ
Ve bunları inkar eden, bil ki alçaktır

Yaslı gittim şen geldim
Aç koynunu ben geldim,
Bana bir yudum su ver,
üok uzaklardan geldim.

Asya Boz Kurt dolacak,
Rusğun benzi solacak,
Olukça kan akarak
İlk yurt bizim olacak

*** 
Kurarak kuraltayı
Alacağız Altayğı.
Japon, üin, Rus demeden
üekeceğiz bir yayı.

***
Asya Boz Kurt dolacak,
üinğin yüzü solacak,
Dört yan kana boyanıp
üz yurt bizim olacak.

Boz Kurtsan koş Boz Kurda,
Koş doğduğun ilk yurda...
Sen Oğuzun oğlusun
Yaslanma durup burda.

***
üok kaldı kılıç kında,
üekeceğiz yakında.
İlk yurda koşacağız,
Taşma var Kurt ırkında...

----------

